
Ask HN: What tools for collaboration do you use for study groups? - kyo3
I&#x27;m starting a group for learning to code at my workplace, and an early hurdle we&#x27;re reaching is being able to communicate outside of work. We use Slack at my workplace, but I don&#x27;t think that&#x27;ll be the best form of communication for this.<p>I was thinking either Google Groups or a phpBB forum, but neither of these are a perfect fit either. These may be the best option, but I was hoping others here have run into this before.<p>If you have any tips in general about starting a group like this, I&#x27;m completely open to those as well! Cheers!
======
born-jre
mostly telegram group for text...and teamspeak3 for voice running on my
private vps

